# Ways to Identify Drakes



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

Early in the season it can be hard to identify the sex of a Mallard on the wing. But, how do you do it when the bird is on the ground? I have heard about bills, back feathers, feet, and actual sexing. Can anyone explain these for me...possibly with examples / pictures. I'd sure appreciate it.

P.S. > Lets try to keep this informational as we are all aware that we should be able to identify sex/species before shooting.

Thanks


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Always put the sun at your back, no matter the wind. You can always setup for a crosswind.


----------



## bckwtr11 (Oct 2, 2009)

There are a lot of cross-dressing ducks around early in the season, but once you have the bird in hand, identification is easy. The bill color is the key. A drake mallard has an olive-yellow bill. A hen's bill is orange. Once you see the yellow bill, you can look for other signs, like the rusty brown chest or a couple of green feathers on the head. But, no matter how brown the mallard is, if it has a yellow bill, it is a drake.


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

So, green bill on an immature mallard means...drake?


----------



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

in hand, look at the wing. stretch the wing out and look for the speculum (thick colored band on wing) there is a white band on both the top and bottom of the speculum. the top or leading white band is what you are looking for. if the white band stops with the speculum at the body. it is a male. if the white band continues past the speculum towords the body it is a female

http://www.npwrc.usgs.gov/resource/bird ... allard.htm

this website is great for identification.

i hope this helps. but please remember that if you can't identifiy, don't shoot. i have been guilty of this myself. but it is better to not limit out than to loose your hunting rights or get a fine.


----------



## ReeceCampbell (Sep 23, 2009)

fylling35 said:


> So, green bill on an immature mallard means...drake?


Yes. Greenish yellow, olive, yellow, etc is always a drake. IMO this is by far the easiest way to tell the difference early in the season, when flying or in hand. But theyre not necessarily immature in age, just that it isn't close to being plumed due to the time of year.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Also, If the duck is qwacking it's a hen. Drake Mallards dont qwack. It's supprising how many hunters dont know that little bit of info.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

http://files.dnr.state.mn.us/rlp/regulations/hunting/2009/waterfowl.pdf
Page 13.

FY35 See the link on the following post.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

http://files.dnr.state.mn.us/rlp/regulations/hunting/2009/waterfowl.pdf

Page 13


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

Hockeyhunter99 said:


> in hand, look at the wing. stretch the wing out and look for the speculum (thick colored band on wing) there is a white band on both the top and bottom of the speculum. the top or leading white band is what you are looking for. if the white band stops with the speculum at the body. it is a male. if the white band continues past the speculum towords the body it is a female


This is the method the CO used when checking our birds this year.


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

When I started out with my dad, he said. "Early in the year, the ducks aren't decoy shy so let them come in real close and then look and the bill color. Anything but orange is ok to shoot." That has worked for me for 25 years. Truth be told the "let them come in until you can see the bill color" works well all year with getting good close shots. Good luck.


----------

